# I WANT ANSWERS!



## faptastics (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Because he's an asshole.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Man, those horrible white girl problems.


----------



## TheLowEnd1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Unexplainable book title is completely unexplainable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

"OVER 100,000 IN PRINT!"


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

But hoe many actually sold? Doesn't look like it would be on Oprah's book club

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Many hoes get sold.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> Many hoes get sold.


Some just flat out give away that nasty ass


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Guess why they call them hoes

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

